# HARRIS COUNTY  NEED 6 members BY 6-14



## GaSongdog (Jun 2, 2007)

CALL ME FOR INFO.........706-527-5244
Good deer, surrounded by private land, only took 2 deer in last two years. Lease has to be paid by June 14......


----------



## GaSongdog (Jun 3, 2007)

for those who are wondering, we only took 2 deer because we dont kill everything that walks through the woods......we see lots of deer, good bucks...........


----------



## Hogguide (Jun 3, 2007)

How Much Land and Money


----------



## GaSongdog (Jun 3, 2007)

$600, 304acres, 7 member total.........


----------



## Hogguide (Jun 5, 2007)

Where abouts in Harris county? Approx location. 
Thx
HG


----------



## bucktrucker (Jun 5, 2007)

I am Interested please call me at 770-505-0047 or 678-920-2678. IS the land planted pines mixed or what?


----------



## GaSongdog (Jun 5, 2007)

Hogguide, its about 2 miles outside Waverly Hall, which is about 16 miles northeast of Columbus up GA HWY 85.

Youguys that have called and PMed, let me know, time is a running out!!!


----------



## GaSongdog (Jun 6, 2007)

^
 ^^
^^^
  ||
  ||
  ||


----------



## Will76 (Jun 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Will76 (Jun 7, 2007)

ttt again


----------



## GaSongdog (Jun 7, 2007)

Getting some people on board....... you guys that dont have a place to hunt yet, dont let this place get away, ITS A GOOD TRACT OF LAND........


----------



## Hogguide (Jun 7, 2007)

GaSongdog said:


> Hogguide, its about 2 miles outside Waverly Hall, which is about 16 miles northeast of Columbus up GA HWY 85.
> 
> Youguys that have called and PMed, let me know, time is a running out!!!



Where abouts over there? I am familar with the area. I haul deer feed over there (3 tilmes already this week) on hwy 208 out of Talbotton towards Hamilton.
HG


----------



## GaSongdog (Jun 8, 2007)

coming from talbotton on 208, you take a right on 36 right before you get into waverly hall, then the next left on alabama rd. the property starts at the top of the hill on the right and runs all the way to the pasture.......


----------



## GaSongdog (Jun 8, 2007)

^
^
^


----------



## GaSongdog (Jun 9, 2007)

up...


----------



## GaSongdog (Jun 9, 2007)

you guys that have lost your leases, dont have a place to hunt, whatever, come check out this land. In a matter of a few days mead will take the lease back and it will go up for bid. If this happens, as desperate as people will be for a place, the lease is likely to go sky high........lets get it together and secure it while its affordable.......brent


----------



## GaSongdog (Jun 11, 2007)

MOVEING UP


----------



## Will76 (Jun 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GaSongdog (Jun 11, 2007)

^^^


----------



## GaSongdog (Jul 1, 2007)

need one more person.... any body interested shoot me a PM


----------

